# Spalletti fa gli auguri a Totti e "trolla" Ilary. Video.



## admin (27 Settembre 2016)

Straordinaria risposta di Luciano Spalletti a Ilary Blasi, che lo aveva definitivo "Un piccolo uomo". Il tecnico giallorosso, dopo aver fatto gli auguri di compleanno a Totti per i 40 anni, ha risposto così alla signora Blasi...

Video qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2016)




----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Settembre 2016)

Lo amo.


----------



## juventino (27 Settembre 2016)

Sapete che vi dico? Spero che l'anno prossimo, quando l'amatissimo _"gabbedano"_ non sarà più in rosa (succederà davvero?), la Roma riesca a vincere qualcosa con Spalletti che sbatte il trofeo in faccia a tutta la piazza.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Settembre 2016)

Che grande


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Settembre 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sapete che vi dico? Spero che l'anno prossimo, quando l'amatissimo _"gabbedano"_ non sarà più in rosa (succederà davvero?), la Roma riesca a vincere qualcosa con Spalletti che sbatte il trofeo in faccia a tutta la piazza.


.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (28 Settembre 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sapete che vi dico? Spero che l'anno prossimo, quando l'amatissimo _"gabbedano"_ non sarà più in rosa (succederà davvero?), la Roma riesca a vincere qualcosa con Spalletti che sbatte il trofeo in faccia a tutta la piazza.



Totti resta almeno un altro anno.


Spalletti, oltre ad essere un ottimo allenatore, è anche un Signore di quelli con la esse maiuscola.
Lo avrei voluto al Milan e chissà che in futuro non possa sedersi sulla nostra panchina.


Totti e signora inqualificabili (ma voi credete che Ilary abbia parlato sua sponte?)


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (28 Settembre 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Totti resta almeno un altro anno.
> 
> 
> Spalletti, oltre ad essere un ottimo allenatore, è anche un Signore di quelli con la esse maiuscola.
> ...



LOL, come se tutto sto discorso se l'è fatto Spalletti da solo e non c'è dietro la società o quant'altro. 

Illary è stata più spontanea sicuramente, anche perchè era una risposta in una serie di 30 domande, non uno staged-vid.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (28 Settembre 2016)

Spalletti si conferma un gran paraculo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Settembre 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sapete che vi dico? Spero che l'anno prossimo, quando l'amatissimo _"gabbedano"_ non sarà più in rosa (succederà davvero?), la Roma riesca a vincere qualcosa con Spalletti che sbatte il trofeo in faccia a tutta la piazza.



Beh io sicuramente ci scommetterò dei soldi.


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Settembre 2016)

Vedo che la società roma sia completamente allo sbando se permettono questi botta e risposta da vicinato. 

Spalletti conosce benissimo l'ambiente mi meraviglio che cada in questi tranelli che creano solo altri problemi.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (28 Settembre 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> LOL, come se tutto sto discorso se l'è fatto Spalletti da solo e non c'è dietro la società o quant'altro.
> 
> Illary è stata più spontanea sicuramente, anche perchè era una risposta in una serie di 30 domande, non uno staged-vid.



Ilary la intervistano in continuazione. Totti non è la prima volta che fa parlare altri per conto suo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Settembre 2016)

Un grandissimo, l'ha trollata con stile ed educazione.


----------



## Jino (28 Settembre 2016)

Grande e con Ilary un colpo di classe!


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Settembre 2016)

La roma imploderà in poco tempo dopo questa bomba tra la moglie di Totti e Spalletti.
Bene, a gennaio bisogna rinforzare questa squadra perché tra Roma in pieno caos, Inter che ancora non trova la quadra(probabilmente ci riuscirà a breve) e il resto delle squadre che non sembrano così motivate o comunque abbastanza forti per il terzo posto, è d'obbligo provare a rendere la nostra rosa competitiva e alzare la qualità già a gennaio. Con un mezzo miracolo si può provare l'impresa. Sempre se Montella continuerà questa striscia.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (4 Ottobre 2016)

Una cosa che ho notato è che gli "anti-Totti" sono generalmente, non tutti, di sinistra e anti-italiani. Schierati a favore di una società, un' organizzazione, contro all'individuo che si deve piegare, snaturare, essere servile, farsi da parte. Totti è attaccato come son stati attaccati tanti altri grandi campioni italiani, come Tomba, V. Rossi, Pantani e altri.


----------

